# John Stanley 1712-1786



## Dorsetmike

I'm surprised that until now there has ben no entry for John Stanley, probably best known for his "Trumpet Voluntary" Opus 6 No 5. Otherwise somewhat neglected, there are a few of his works on Youtube

His survivng works are 
Op. 1 Eight Solos for Flute and Continuo (1740).
Op. 2 Six Concertos for organ or harpsichord & strings or flute & continuo). (1742/1745). 
Op. 3 Six Cantatas. (1742) 
Op. 4 Six Solos for Flute and Continuo (1745). 
Op. 5 Ten Voluntaries for Organ (1748). 
Op. 6 Ten Voluntaries for Organ. (1752). 
Op. 7 Ten Voluntaries for Organ (1754). 
Op. 8 Six Cantatas (1751).
Op. 9 Three Cantatas (1751). 
Op. 10 Six Concertos for Organ or Harpsichord. (1775).

For a brief history of his life see

http://http://www.hoasm.org/VIIJ/Stanley.html

Some Scores for download

https://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Stanley,_John

Some of his works appear in the "Baroque on Youtube" topic here on TC.


----------



## Guest

Thank you very much for the reminder of John Stanley . I have a collection of about 2 hours in total drawn from each of the opus numbers. I haven't played any of it for a while, but am doing so now. Stanley's music was sometimes played on the BBC's radio programmes, which is where I first became acquainted with it quite some time ago.


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley's birthday is January 17th, it would be great to hear some of his works on radio on the day, could interested members please bombard Classic FM in UK or your local classical broadcaster with requests and reminders for John Stanley's works along with reminders of his Birthday, particularly the organ or harpsichord concertos and his sonatas, his organ voluntaries are probably known to organists (one "trumpet voluntary" in particular) but his other works are sadly neglected, few recordings of the sonatas exist and not many of the concertos.
Maybe concentrate on a couple of concertos and and the two sonatas I know there are recordings of, I'll link to the works on Youtube to see if we can agree on which works to concentrate our efforts

Opus 2 concertos




Opus 10 concertos
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=john+stanley+opus+10
Sonata opus 4 
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=montserrat+gascon++john+stanl ey


----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley's birthday is on Sunday, has anybody sent requests to radio stations for some of his works?


----------



## Dorsetmike

Dorsetmike said:


> John Stanley's birthday is January 17th, it would be great to hear some of his works on radio on the day, could interested members please bombard Classic FM in UK or your local classical broadcaster with requests and reminders for John Stanley's works along with reminders of his Birthday, particularly the organ or harpsichord concertos and his sonatas, his organ voluntaries are probably known to organists (one "trumpet voluntary" in particular) but his other works are sadly neglected, few recordings of the sonatas exist and not many of the concertos.
> Maybe concentrate on a couple of concertos and and the two sonatas I know there are recordings of, I'll link to the works on Youtube to see if we can agree on which works to concentrate our efforts
> 
> Opus 2 concertos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opus 10 concertos
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=john+stanley+opus+10
> Sonata opus 4
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=montserrat+gascon++john+stanl ey


Bumping this up hoping to get some response from broadcasters


----------



## Musicaterina

I like the "Trumpet Voluntary" Opus 6 No 5 very much. It was played at our wedding last september when my grandfather led me to the wedding altar. A musician from the brass choir of my father played it on a cornetto together with the organist. That was fine.

But the other works by John Stanley are worth to be listened to, too, especially the other voluntaries.


----------



## Dorsetmike

All the organ/harpsichord concerti and many of the Solos are on Youtube, so far I've only found one of the cantatas


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I thought the Trumpet Voluntary was now attributed to Jeremiah Clarke?

Either way, John Stanley's a composer I've always liked since my schooldays when a group of us heard another of his organ voluntaries being played on the cathedral organ during a class trip.


----------



## RobertJTh

Stanley's music is a delight to play as an organist, I consider his Voluntaries the very best in the genre.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Jeremiah Clarke's Trumpet voluntary is more correctly called the Prince of Denmark's march at one time attributed to Purcell, 
John Stanley's trumpet voluntary is just one of 30 voluntaries written by Stanley and is so called by virtue of it specifically featuring the trumpet stop on an organ, at least that is my understanding of it.


----------

